# Bicycling assignment



## ygil707 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. I will be going bicycling tomorrow with my husband and I need some photography ideas. I have a canon 60d with a 18-135mm lens . Itl be a long trail...                Thanks!!!


----------



## Destin (Jan 28, 2012)

Slightly late for this advice now, but they make mounts to hook a camera onto your handlebars. You could then point it back towards yourself and shoot video of yourself riding. Or point it forward and follow your husband while he rides. Or photos via a time lapse timer. 

Don't try this if you'll be mountain biking on rough trails, it may not end well for the camera.


----------



## ygil707 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks!!! Yea it might be too late for this trip but for future ones no, me and my husband like to hike and bike a lot.  .


----------



## woodyracing (Jan 29, 2012)

for on-bike shots, gopro is where it's at.  You can get some surprisingly good shots from that thing and definitely ones you could never get with a real camera


----------



## bhop (Feb 3, 2012)

When I ride, I just carry my Olympus XA in my pants or jersey pocket.


----------



## Dikkie (Mar 2, 2012)

Carry some heavy tripod with you on the bike


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 2, 2012)

Action shot of your husband getting some air


----------

